# 6 1/2' Fisher Minute Mount for YJ for sale



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Any interest....
I have a 6 1/2' Fisher Minute Mount for a YJ for sale. $900. Still on ...Jeep 1990 with 165k, 4cyl, 5 speed excellent plow unit. Motor leaks oil at valve cover (as do all yj's), runs and starts great, new clutch, good trans/transfer case, good dif's, needs exhaust work to pass inspection.....or don't get it inspected at all (whens the last time you got pulled over while plowing).....$2,300 for all. payup


----------



## relish01 (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you still have the 6 1/2" plow set up.
I would be interested.
Thanks J Roy


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes I do...
Call me 908-534-6400


----------



## Pauliewog (Jan 8, 2010)

*Still have plow for old jeep?*

Still have it? Let me know, and I will call if you still have it.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Pauliewog;963003 said:


> Still have it? Let me know, and I will call if you still have it.


Yes, we actually just finished brakeline on this jeep and was going to put it out for sale the next time it snows. Shoot me your email and I will send you pics.
Scott


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

Let me know if youve moved the plow. Monday, 1/25 I will find out what a fisher mount for my cherokee would cost and maybe can work this out. Not sure if id want the whole jeep but maybe easier and cheaper then moving everything over.


----------

